# WOOD ADDICTION



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 1, 2012)

Where are all of my favorite wood sellers.............I've gone the entire weekend without tempting offers to feed my habit

The agony of withdrawl..........the pain...........feed me feed me:boredom::wacko1:

Where has all the purty wood gone:dash2::dash2::dash2:

I need a fix so I can be happy once again


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes it has been quiet here today-I have been cleaning- boy that is a job I really need to do more often- Only twice have I picked up wood that needed to be planed. I thought we would see some pictures of that ficticious walnut that Kevin was milling- supposedly- But no pictures and it does not exist RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice loking Roy- Safest place for that chain bar is under the wood.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 1, 2012)

[attachment=3695][attachment=3696]
Cut up the cottonwood burl I picked up last week. Not many burl eyes but lots of curl!
Tom


----------



## BarbS (Apr 2, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That is a "Monkey Pod" or "Ear Tree" crotch (at least that is what many Floridian's call it) Enterolobium cyclocarpum :i_dunno:. The rest of the world calls it many things, except monkey pod, Samanea saman. :i_dunno:
> 
> Yet another tree with many names. There are three similar but unique in there own way here in Florida too. The ones with the rough "cubed" type bark seem to have the best figure
> 
> ...



LOL Joe... have you coined a new word? I think only a woodworker would understand "easily butterflied", and it's a verb! Nice one; it makes perfect sense. I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 2, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That is a "Monkey Pod" or "Ear Tree" crotch (at least that is what many Floridian's call it) Enterolobium cyclocarpum :i_dunno:. The rest of the world calls it many things, except monkey pod, Samanea saman. :i_dunno:
> 
> Yet another tree with many names. There are three similar but unique in there own way here in Florida too. The ones with the rough "cubed" type bark seem to have the best figure
> 
> ...



CROTCHES.............I LOVE CROTCHES...........EVEN MONKEY CROTCHES

IF'IN ONLY I COULD SEE A MONKEY CROTCH PICTURE I'D BE A HAPPY MAN. I MIGHT JUST ADD ONE TO MY ORDER(S)


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 2, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...



OOOOOOOOH...............THAT'S PURTY................WHAT IS THE DIMENSIONAL CONFIGURATION OF THAT PIECE OR SHOULD I SAY SIZE??:wacko1::wacko1: :wacko1: I GUESS I SHOULD ASK $/BDFT TOO


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 2, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...



Ouch:dash2::dash2:..............didn't realize the crotch was that BIG Maybe we better finalize the sweetgum slab before I commit to another major piece at this point. :stop::stop: My Chief Financial Officer may not be so empathetic


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2012)

Jimmy you really do have it bad. I would be remiss not to offer you a pallet of two of my finest FBE and Mesquite. And put you on the list for my next batch of quarter sawn spalted sycamore. 

I tell you what, you send me all your money and I'll send you all my wood. That's an even swap.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2012)

You got to give credit where credit is due those floridians sure have purty wood...................


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> You got to give credit where credit is due those floridians sure have purty wood...................



Ain't no denying that. I guess we need to thank the north-easterners then too, because without them there would not be so many retirement communities and so many neighborhoods with all those "cheap" extotics that were planted (cheap at the time). 

And if we do that we might as well thank all the Irish who enabled New York and most of those eastern metropolises to be built in the first place by the sweat of our brow and strong backs. 

Yes Rob & Zoe if it were not for my kinfolk y'all would not be in business. 

You're bound to have known I was get the Irish in here looking good somehow.


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, oh. I sense the moderator of this section is gonna be busy soon.


Hang on, that's me!?!?!?!?! :wacko1:

Don't be too hard on Kevin, Zoe. I want a clean fight with no hitting below the belt.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2012)

Come on now Ken don't ruin the fun. you can turn your back for a bit- If you need to moderate get on that Joe for trying to find counterfit walnut with some phoney trumped up hispanic moniker!!! :diablo::diablo:


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 2, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Come on now Ken don't ruin the fun. you can turn your back for a bit- If you need to moderate get on that Joe for trying to find counterfit walnut with some phoney trumped up hispanic moniker!!! :diablo::diablo:



 Nicely put.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 2, 2012)

[attachment=3776][attachment=3776]
OOOOOOOOH...............THAT'S PURTY................WHAT IS THE DIMENSIONAL CONFIGURATION OF THAT PIECE OR SHOULD I SAY SIZE??:wacko1::wacko1: :wacko1: I GUESS I SHOULD ASK $/BDFT Too

Jimmy were you speaking of the monkey pod or this...
A camphor crotch?

Nope......Monkey Crotch


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 3, 2012)

Nope I'm not confused:wacko1::wacko1::dash2::dash2:

I'm just trying to keep everything organized in my mind:scratch_one-s_head:

Let's see.........first order of business.......camphor slab...........taken care of

Next order of business.........choose a Sweetgum slab.......underway

Next order of business...........figure out how to get a BIG Monkey Crotch and still not have the BOSS file for divorce or commit a capital crime upon my body I know.........I'll just blame it on somebody from the Sunshine State:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> don't worry Kevin...I'm not mad, just teasing you...



Oh I know but I just saw the thread. :dash2:

Funny stuff.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 3, 2012)

Rob

You're working too hard in that Florida sun but I really appreciate the effort:yes::yes:

Let's work on the sweetgum first. Two of them are catching my eye...........the one sorta in front of the trailer tire and the next one directly to the right of the tire.

There is no way I'm reading that tape measure. Could you give me length, thickness. and narrowest/widest measurement for these two? Sorry to add to your workload


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 5, 2012)

Yo.............where's my buddy from St. Petersburg He's been too quiet. I'm afraid one of them Florida gators took him prisoner

 Just kidding Rob................I got too much free time on my hands:wacko1::wacko1:

I see it's 78 down there............it's 20 degrees colder here..........come on summer!!!! The hotter the better


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 7, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > Rob
> ...



You better check the MISSUS's closet. It was such a nice slab so she just might be ahoarding it:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:

I'll stand by patiently waiting for news of it's recovery


----------

